# Passenger fleet JADROLINIJA - Rijeka 1/350



## Lussino (May 4, 2014)

Here is few pictures of progress on my passenger fleet of Jadrolinija Rijeka, our national Adriatic liner .All models will be in scale 1/350
.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

A lovely fleet your building.
Very nice!


----------

